# 2 new ball pythons



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well my parents went out to get a het ghost female python. they came with the het AND a male albino :shock: am mean they spent $250 for both but they can't spend like $10 or $15 for me to get a heater or something small for my fish :| they are pretty, but they just pooped in the living room -.-" the het is a little nippy and tried to bite me. where thinking about names still. they spent like 500 getting these snakes, for mating. most of them are under age or don't have enough weight yet, only one is ready which is Durgo the Pastel.
uggh it gets me kinda mad that they spend things for snakes like cray-cray but they can't buy me things that will cost like $30 altogether :\ 
i'll post pics later


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new snakes but it sucks they won't get essentials the fish need. Sounds like they have the opinion that "it's just a fish" which alot of people have.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Sounds like they have the opinion that "it's just a fish" which alot of people have.


. It's sad because betta have a lot more personality than a lot of other animals...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think BL's parents are more "it's just a freshwater fish" or "it's just a betta" since she mentioned they have a large saltwater tank.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's not fair they spend $500 on 2 snakes then don't allow you to spend $10-$15 on a heater... Congrats on the snakes though...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no i mean they spent like 500 my family is focusing on Ball pythons, this is what we have:

Lesser, ball python- male
pinstripe, ball python- male
normal, ball python- female
pastel, ball python- male
spider,ball python- female
albino, ball python- male
het ghost, ball python- female
and
ghost, cornsnake- female
and the het was named "Cleopatra" and the albino was named "Blaze" i named the albino.
i got picks of blaze only, because he is sitting next to me with the pastel:
















































blaze is cute though. if anyone is wondering what happened to "Pursey" my western hognose snake, he escaped :'( i miss him so much


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You seem to have a lot of snakes escaping, maybe you should invest in some better enclosures >_<


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we already did today :\ we bought some new containers, and stuff. the spider and the lesser and severely sick, so where bringing back the lesser to the seller. though where keeping the spider.


----------

